# DHIR enrollment form help



## Sether55 (Dec 5, 2014)

I am confused about filling the DHIR enrollment form on the ADGA website. The ADGA redid their website so any website that tells you step by step makes you go to different links and they aren't their anymore. 
Here is the form: http://www.adga.org/joomla/forms/performance_programs/new_dhir_herd_app_2015.pdf

:whatgoat::book:


----------



## ciwheeles (Apr 5, 2013)

You have to fill out:

1st- You need to check off what type of testing. Group testing(which means your testing in a group of 3-4), Standard(meaning you will be having a tester come out monthly at your tests), or Owner(meaning you will be doing the basic testing that you do mostly on your own)

2nd- Your test type plan. That relates to which type of test you are doing, so you have to decide on which that is first.

3rd- Your ID number and the person that is going to be your tester's ADGA ID number needs to be put into those lines. That ask for it.

4th- You need to pick which place you will be sending your samples to. That depends on what is closest. We're using Dairy One.

5th- You need to specify around how many does will be on test and put in your credit card info.

Your DHI code does *not *need to be put inbecause ADGA will give you one. You can leave that blank.
Also Don't forget if it's AR 40 Owner Sampler that your applying for you need to attach documentation of your testers training.


----------



## mistydaiz (Jan 28, 2011)

Also, here is a link to a really informative article on entering DHIR.

http://www.landofhavilahfarm.com/info-on-dhir--milk-test-.htm


----------



## Sether55 (Dec 5, 2014)

mistydaiz said:


> Also, here is a link to a really informative article on entering DHIR.
> 
> http://www.landofhavilahfarm.com/info-on-dhir--milk-test-.htm


Thank you so much!! This is very helpful!


----------

